# V piles



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

By DMFetz at 2008-03-02


----------



## itzkcatz (Sep 14, 2007)

yeah boy it was wet snow, i had it stacked up 6 feet last storm


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Came upon this one on Fri.

Good packing snow that day .


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

you can almost see the logo imprint........i love snow....


----------

